# Can the 'No ALTQ' message be suppressed?



## johnblue (Dec 13, 2009)

Because I am turning PF on and off quite a bit, I was wondering if there is some way to suppress the 'No ALTQ' message.  All I really want to see is either, pf enabled or pf disabled.

Whilst I am on the topic, why does it repeat "No ALTQ support in kernel.  ALTQ related functions disable." three times?


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 13, 2009)

ALTQ can be used with PF for bandwidth control. However, ALTQ can't be used as a module, so it has to be statically compiled into the kernel. One way to suppress these messages is to use a kernel with ALTQ compiled in. No idea if there are other ways of doing it.


----------



## wrs (Dec 13, 2009)

Does using `# pfctl -q` help?

You could comment out the warning from the source code and recompile.

You'll find it in /usr/src/contrib/pf/pfctl/pfctl.c around line 1906


----------



## johnblue (Dec 13, 2009)

wrs said:
			
		

> Does using `# pfctl -q` help?


Thanks.  heh.  -q is like completely opposite.  Digging around some more I found this:

http://www.mail-archive.com/pf@benzedrine.cx/msg00940.html

So I guess it is an either/or ...


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2012)

wrs said:
			
		

> You could comment out the warning from the source code and recompile.
> You'll find it in /usr/src/contrib/pf/pfctl/pfctl.c around line 1906



Super annoying, I wish it was turned off by default unless you specify `pfctl -v`

I don't want to compile a custom kernel because that adds complication when I want to do a binary upgrade.


----------

